# 7893 handle bars are very popular. What are 7883-67 bars off of ?



## xochi0603 (Mar 12, 2022)

Hello, I need a lil help. I have a several 7893 bars but have one set of 7883-67 bars. Same exact shape just an 1" or so shorter . Does anyone know what they are off of ?


----------



## nick tures (Mar 12, 2022)

could it be different months threwout the years ?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2022)

Those were used on the Fair Lady and Slik Chik.


----------



## xochi0603 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello, Thanks for the reply. I thought they were shorter? They didn't have a part number or year on them if my memory serves me correctly. I sold a pair of these 6 months ago


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 13, 2022)

By all means let me know if my assumption is wrong but if they were on the Fair Lady and Lil Chik, wouldn't they also use them on the Junior Stingray? 
Thanks, Rob


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> By all means let me know if my assumption is wrong but if they were on the Fair Lady and Lil Chik, wouldn't they also use them on the Junior Stingray?
> Thanks, Rob




Probably not


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Nope, they were not according to the spec sheets.



Did they use the standard Stingray bars?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 13, 2022)

I think they difference is just like Nick tures said and just different years of manufacture. Could it also be different manufacturers? I know if I was making 5,000 sets of bars and could get away with using a few inches of less per set I would. It all adds up. It does seem very odd.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2022)

The Junior used the 7878 bars.


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 13, 2022)

Schwinn Parts & Accessories Catalog 1970


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 13, 2022)

None of this explains the two different bars with the same markings. Clearly the manufacturing between years changed I wonder  weather it was across the board or specific to one manufacturer.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Schwinn Parts & Accessories Catalog 1970
> 
> View attachment 1587986




Looks like things changed over the years. The 1966 spec for the Junior is 7878. Part no. 55010


----------



## xochi0603 (Mar 13, 2022)

It's not the same markings. It's 2 different part #'s  7893 & 7883


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 13, 2022)

sorry did not see that.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 19, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> Hello, I need a lil help. I have a several 7893 bars but have one set of 7883-67 bars. Same exact shape just an 1" or so shorter . Does anyone know what they are off of ?
> 
> View attachment 1587266
> 
> ...



Would you by chance have a extra pair you would part with? Thanks.. Mark..


----------



## xochi0603 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hello, Thanks for your interest but I unfortunately don't have any spare's right. Sorry


----------



## schwinnja (Mar 25, 2022)

Per the 1967 bicycle specifications catalog:
7836  Stingray, Stingray DLX
7878  Junior & Midget Stingray, Lil Chik
7883   Slik Chik, Fair Lady


----------

